

IPhone 4 Class Action Lawsuits Begin - vital101
http://www.pcworld.com/article/200259/iphone_4_antenna_issue_the_class_action_lawsuits_begin.html?tk=hp_blg

======
donohoe
It's only been out a week or so... If you are unhappy with your iPhone then
bring it back to the store and get a full refund. Simple.

This culture of lawsuits baffles me.

~~~
singer
I don't know what's more sad -- the people who dream up these lawsuits or the
lawyers who take the cases.

~~~
ryandvm
The world is full of opportunistic parasites. Having a legal system that
encourages it is the real travesty.

~~~
stanleydrew
Encourages seems a little strong. I'd say the legal system doesn't encourage
this behavior, but rather allows it.

------
cschep
I'm an iPhone 4 owner and I don't think I've experienced this problem, am I in
a minority here? The phone is an incredible piece of tech. Don't punish people
for innovation or we will all be walking around with worse devices.

~~~
SkyMarshal
I think the problem is that there's a suspicion Apple knew about the antenna
problem before launch, but launched it anyway.

Still, if it hasn't been a problem for you, keep it and enjoy it. If it has,
return it. No need for frivolous lawsuits.

------
ErrantX
In my mind this sort of lawsuit highlights almost everything that is wrong,
counterproductive or idiotic about our society/modern mentality.

:(

~~~
stcredzero
So, when Rome was just a shell of its former self, where was the best place to
be? One could use the answer to that as an analogy to answer the question of
where we should go if our society is failing. (Western industrialized
society.)

~~~
CapitalistCartr
When Rome was falling, no place in the Western World was particularly good.
The best you could do was bail for a small, out of the way place, such as
Iberia, or travel East and live in China, too far away to be affected.

But a few idiots do not make a failing civilization. If it did, no one would
be safe.

~~~
stcredzero
It's widespread idiocy that worries me.

The answer to my question: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sassanid_Empire>

Perhaps there would be a haven someplace deep within the sphere of influence
of the next dominant power to arise. The trick is to find someplace that will
roll-over and submit without armed resistance.

------
isleyaardvark
The Xbox also had class action lawsuits filed regarding "red ring of death"
issue, but at least you can still use your iPhone with this issue.

This is what irks me about the description of the iPhone's antenna as a "fatal
design flaw". If there's a line between defective design as opposed to just a
minor issue, it looks like the iPhone4's antenna suffers from the latter. Do
we get class action lawsuits against Microsoft for Windows crashes? Or Android
over its lousy music player? Do those flaws get this much attention? Why not
just sue AT&T for dropped calls? It's essentially the same result as the
iPhone antenna problem.

------
ra88it
Will the Apple store readily exchange your iPhone 4 if it demonstrates this
problem?

------
klochner
Anyone else notice that the law firm is using Wordpress for their blog, and
also using the Wordpress "W" in Dante font for their own logo?

------
Ryan-R
Is it so much to ask to just hold it different? There is no way they will win
this case.

~~~
henrikschroder
Yes, that is too much to ask for, but a lawsuit is also completely overkill.
If the thing doesn't work, take it back for a refund. Done.

------
r3570r3
That is another blow to Apple and it just got even more serious. the iPhone 4
has brought bad chi to Appleworld.

------
k33n
I'm convinced all this noise being made over the iPhone 4 "defects" is a very
sophisticated PR push by Apple's competitors. My iPhone 4 hasn't dropped any
more calls than my 3GS did. Maybe it's just me.

~~~
BigZaphod
If they were actually that sophisticated, they'd be making better products.

